# The most beautiful place in Middle-earth?



## Gustav (Feb 6, 2003)

Throughout my travels in Middle-earth, i've seen many wonderous places and...No actually I haven't but still it would have been quite cool!

What do you think would be the coolest place in Middle-earth?

Personally I think the Prancing pony...good ale!
just kidding...

I vote for Rivendell.


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah, Rivendell or Lothlorien, maybe the white tower of ecthelion


----------



## Niniel (Feb 6, 2003)

The Glittering Caves...if you love lots of glimmery things.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 6, 2003)

The Shire

So relaxing, no worries
The perfect life in my opinion


----------



## Talierin (Feb 6, 2003)

Ithilien - Trees AND ocean, what could be more perfect!?

Or Beren and Luthien's isle.. I can't remember the name of it, argh.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 6, 2003)

I would say Lothlorien, for sure. I would just be the best place. I don't know. Beautiful in every time. Then Rivendell, and of course the Shire!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 6, 2003)

I personaly like Mirkwood before it is turned twisted and such. or Ithilien, or the Misty's


----------



## Éomond (Feb 7, 2003)

Edoras, Minas Tirith, and Lothlorien. Ahhhh, so wonderful


----------



## Beleg (Feb 7, 2003)

Ewoyn's b....Well Ewoyn's city the Edoras. And Caras Gladhorn


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 7, 2003)

Personally I think that the entire Middle Earth is so beautiful that I just can't choose one place.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 7, 2003)

Mount Doom is beautiful? I dont think so...


----------



## balrog (Feb 7, 2003)

dark beauty captures this eye

the mines of moria


----------



## Lantalasse (Feb 8, 2003)

i think out of all the places the most beautiful(because they are all) for me would be the Grey Havens...


----------



## Lossengondiel (Feb 9, 2003)

though i havent really seen it, valinor, or else rivendell


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 9, 2003)

I forgot about Rivendell. Thats my new favorite place, followed by Ithilien.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 9, 2003)

Lothlorien, at the height of it's beauty! Or maybe Fangorn Forest. Gotta love trees.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 9, 2003)

i always thought lothlorien would have been the most beautiful ..


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 9, 2003)

Beren and Luthien's island was Tol Galen, I believe.

As for my favorite place...off hand, I can't pick a place. I could get used to the Shire, and it's atmospher. But, I would probably need a T1 connection...


----------



## Turin (Feb 13, 2003)

I always thought Gondolin was very beautiful maybe not the most beautiful.


----------



## leggysnow (Feb 13, 2003)

Well.. I always imagined the elvish places to be more of a surreal kind of beauty- I go for the more natural. Always wanted to go to Long Lake or the Misty Mountains... and of course the Shire.

Remind me of New England, I guess...


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 14, 2003)

Rivendell, Lothlorien, Grey Havens. I guess mostly elven citys.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 14, 2003)

The halls of Khazad-dum win my vote! 

Along with Caras Galadhorn, and of course Valinor with the light of the Two Trees! 

...gosh dern giant spiders have to ruin EVERYTHING!


----------



## Thror (Feb 15, 2003)

yes i would like to see Khazad-dum, or Menegroth (the Thousand Caves), Minas Tirith, pretty much any great feat of engineering. Even the Dark Tower would be interesting to see in its own way - not that you would want to stay long....

But, being Thror, i would have to say that I would like to see the Lonely Mountain.


----------



## Turin (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd like to explore Orthanc, with a guide of course.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Mar 20, 2003)

well i guess u could call me weird, but i'd really like to see fangorn forest.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 20, 2003)

Hmmmmmm Rivendell,Lothlorien,and Mirkwood,but I have always had a soft spot in my heart for the shire!


----------



## aeglos (Jun 25, 2004)

beleriand was most favored by the elves, and tolkien said it was majestic beyond beauty. lindon, (a part of beleriand) was not destroyed and is still a part of middle earth. therefore, i would have to say that lindon is the most beautiful place in middle earth.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 28, 2004)

The Shire!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 28, 2004)

'The Wild Naked Elven Womans Club'; Rivendell; Nowhere in particular get's my vote...that or Doriath, or maybe Beleriand as a whole.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 28, 2004)

Like I said over a year ago....Lothlorien. Though I say now, the Shire has grown on me a great deal.


----------



## Amarië (Jul 1, 2004)

Rog said:


> The Shire
> 
> So relaxing, no worries
> The perfect life in my opinion



Much agreed! Everyone gets along and you can just drink, eat and smoke all day... all in such wonderful countryside!

~A~


----------



## greypilgrim (Jul 1, 2004)

Amarië said:


> Much agreed! Everyone gets along and you can just drink, eat and smoke all day... all in such wonderful countryside!
> 
> ~A~


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Garwen (Jul 6, 2004)

I think that the Shire would be good and Rivendell would be beauutiful. But I think that the Gray Havens would be perfect for me because its by the sea.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 7, 2004)

Gustav said:


> Throughout my travels in Middle-earth, i've seen many wonderous places and...No actually I haven't but still it would have been quite cool!
> 
> What do you think would be the coolest place in Middle-earth?
> 
> Personally I think the Prancing pony...good ale!...



Good choice, m'lad! It's here in Bree that a Man can have everything that Middle-earth offers (including rivers, hills, forests,woods — pipeweed of course, and let's not forget the four villages of Breeland), and that's good! And it's here that a Man can live close by the Shire, and that's good, considering that it's been off-limits to Men ever since King Elessar's decree. Here we enjoy everyone's company: Men, Dwarves, Hobbits of course, and the occasional Elf (becoming more and more rare each passing year, more's the pity).

We'll keep lookout for you here at the Pony, and we'll start you off with a free mug of proper 1420! And if you're small enough (or you have children), we'll put you (or them) up in one of the hobbit-sized lodgings!

Barley


----------



## Dragon Sword (Jul 7, 2004)

Can there be such a place. I love rocky coasts, mountains, and forests, plus tall grasslands and rolling hills. Oh and love to explore caves, although I am not sure I could live in them. If I had to live somewhere I guess I would pick Lothlorien as a hail port, and travel everywhere else. Constant wandering. Save a pint for me where ever you may be.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 7, 2004)

Dragon Sword said:


> Can there be such a place.



It just might well be New Zealand!

Barley


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 7, 2004)

Turin said the same one as I would've picked. My vote would definitely gone to Gondolin. However, Thror also made a good point about Barad-dur being an interesting place, although I'm not sure if the word beautiful is fitting. I would in this case, also like to see Angband, because of its sheer scale.


----------

